# New Member wanting help please



## englishcar (Aug 7, 2008)

Greetings-I am on a search for information and especially photos of B-17, 42-38925. Nick named "Flak Happy" Army photographers took photos on two separate days in the end of June or Early July 1944 at Poddington Air Field, Poddington England. This was a part of the 8Th Army, 92 Bomber Group. 327Th Squadron. Earl Johnson was the pilot. If a photo of the aircraft and the crew is available, you will make an 88 year old veteran very happy. The aircraft was shot down over Mitterwald Germany July 16, 1944. MARC # 7565. If you are not able to help on the photos please offer a suggestion as to where I might try to find it. [email protected]

Kindest regards,

Tom Allen


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

You might check the 92nd BG association website at:
92nd USAAF-USAF Memorial Association


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

Or the website of the 327th BS:
92nd Bomb Group


----------

